
The TSA Randomizer iPad App Cost $1.4M - tomduncalf
https://kev.inburke.com/kevin/tsa-randomizer-app-cost-336000/
======
LoSboccacc
previously
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11417050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11417050)

